# canwood 6''long bed jointer



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi! I was looking at a Canwood jointer at auction which looks like a good machine , however when I try to research it through the web I can`t find any information on it.I am reluctant to purchase it without benifit of knowing I can get parts (blades)\i think it was manufactured in Tiawan which in my experience is not a good thing.
I would appreciate any information on this unit.It is Model SJW-6003 ,10 amps,120 volt,4800 RPM Manufacture date 08/1990.
Thank You
Libra 123
Arne


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi arne

I can't speak about the Canwood jointer but I do have the router lathe from Canwood and they do make a higher end Tiawan tools, I would say go for it and I sure you can get blades for it...by the way you can still get Canwood tools from Australia a bit high in price but you may fine some info on it from the outlets in Australia..

at one time they had a out in Canada (House of Tools )

==



libra123 said:


> Hi! I was looking at a Canwood jointer at auction which looks like a good machine , however when I try to research it through the web I can`t find any information on it.I am reluctant to purchase it without benifit of knowing I can get parts (blades)\i think it was manufactured in Tiawan which in my experience is not a good thing.
> I would appreciate any information on this unit.It is Model SJW-6003 ,10 amps,120 volt,4800 RPM Manufacture date 08/1990.
> Thank You
> Libra 123
> Arne


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Canwood was a House of Tools house brand. They are unfortuneately now out of business. Bob is correct in that they did not sell Taiwanese junk. It was somewhere in between and usually the price/quality issue was a reasonably good deal. I bought some of their router bits and a milling machine and have had good service from both. 
Just for an example, I bought a King Canada 16" planer a few years back. A cousin bought a Delta 15". They are identical in 99.9% of all aspects. I have also seen other name brand planers that also appear to be identical. The Canwood is likely no different. House of Tools did not have a manufacturing division. Like Sears, Canadian Tire, and other retailers, they paid to get their name put on some Taiwanese manufacturers machine.
I bought a Makita 1900B 3 1/8" motorized hand planer a number of years ago. I recently found out that Hitachi also had a 1900B that was identical except for color which tells me that they weren't Makita or Hitachi but some Taiwanese brand instead.
The jointer you are looking at is the same. There were probably many brand names of the same one. Blades are the easiest thing to match up.


----------



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Canwood 6'' Long Bed Jointer*

Thanks to Cherryville Chuck and Bobj 3 for the information provided.I feel much better after I read your comments as the auction house advised me my bid was sucessful at $ 85.00.I think I got a great deal and am now trying to figure out the value,how ever can1t seem to find another one to compare it to.
I really appreciate your help.It seems all I do is seek information and do not contribute to the Forum. It is really nice to be able to have this facility available for information and ideas whenever the need arises.
Once again Thank You


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Arne:

Your Canwood jointer is the same as all other 6" jointers. There are two or three different ways of mounting the fence and the knobs may be different but they're all the same sliding dovetails in cast form. Take a look at the BusyBee jointers and you'll find yours'. Almost all North American vendors are selling the same thing with slight variations. My 6" Delta Jointer is parts replaceable with the BusyBee and a lot of other jointers.

Compare their manuals and you'll find that's the only difference. It usually takes me three or four manuals to learn about all of the adjustments of my machines.

HTH


----------



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ron (All Thumbs)
Thanks for the information,I appreciate it very much.You made my day.
Libra 123
Arne


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

libra123 said:


> Ron (All Thumbs)
> Thanks for the information,I appreciate it very much.You made my day.
> Libra 123
> Arne


Hi Arne:

There are a bunch of articles in the woodworking articles section of the forum that deal with the same tools with different names. Take a look at 

protex-radial-arm-drill-press-12-brands.html

27571-dovetail-jigs-compared-12-brands-1-a.html

27849-12-12-5-13-inch-planer-summary.html

28139-14-inch-import-bandsaw-hung-li-hsing.html

There are other articles there by other authors on a variety of topics as well.

What's "Libra 123"?

Hope this helps.

Ron


----------



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Ron,I will check these sites out as I get the time.Libra 123 comes fom my birth date (being well balanced and all ,so they say)-123 comes from availability of numbers
when I tried to register. A more proper name for me would be THE WOOD BUTCHER.
Thanks again
libra 123 AKA The Wood Butcher
The Big Guy/Butter Fingers


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

libra123 said:


> Libra 123 comes fom my birth date (being well balanced and all ,so they say)-123 comes from availability of numbers
> when I tried to register. A more proper name for me would be THE WOOD BUTCHER.
> Thanks again
> libra 123 AKA The Wood Butcher
> The Big Guy/Butter Fingers


Gotcha. Now you can tell where I get Allthunbs. Note: I can't even spell it right ;-)

Ron


----------

